# Security Check



## Rooka

I know that we are coming up on the Holy month of Ramadan and naturally things will start to slow down moving forward until around Sept 10th or so but does anyone have an idea on how long security checks usually take. I contacted the HR at the Emirate company about 9 days ago and she said that the matter should be done within a week or so. I am starting to get the feeling it takes longer, anyone able to shed some light on their own experiences?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

Security check? :confused2: Are you referring to residence visas? Even in Ramadan these can take just a few days, but it really depends on your company and the PRO.
-


----------



## Rooka

Elphaba said:


> Security check? :confused2: Are you referring to residence visas? Even in Ramadan these can take just a few days, but it really depends on your company and the PRO.
> -


I guess I am referring to the security check/clearance that the government has to do before a company in the UAE can offer a contract. It's been about 9 days so far in this process. Just wanted to gauge and see what other people's experiences were/are?


----------



## Elphaba

Rooka said:


> I guess I am referring to the security check/clearance that the government has to do before a company in the UAE can offer a contract. It's been about 9 days so far in this process. Just wanted to gauge and see what other people's experiences were/are?


There isn't a 'security' check. All applications for residency visas have to be approved by the Ministry and it can take anything from a couple of days to several weeks.
-


----------



## Rooka

Elphaba said:


> There isn't a 'security' check. All applications for residency visas have to be approved by the Ministry and it can take anything from a couple of days to several weeks.
> -


Ahh I see, the employer/HR referred to it as security check guess its just more commonly known as applying for a residency visa. Either way, guess it is still taking a fair bit of time. 

Thanks for the help Elphaba


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

Hi
I understand what u are talking about
it may take two weeks


----------



## Rooka

That's good to know. I think I am going to be at the two week mark the beginning of next week.
Hopefully I will hear from them then


----------



## flekke101

hey Rooka,

I just posted below.. I am in a similar situation.. did you hear back yet?

I recently accepted a position with a financial institution located in DIFC, I was told that my application for an entry permit is "with Security" and this process can take 5-6 working days. My employer informed that my application was accepted on August 11th 2010 but it is still being processed.

Should I expect long delays due to the month of Ramadan? Is there anyone out there in similar situation? I read somewhere that General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs-Dubai hours are still pretty normal (9am-6 pm) as they are running 2 shifts.

I would really appreciate it if someone can shed some light on this situation as I am not familiar with how thing function over there.

thanks


----------



## Rooka

I ended up hearing back in about two weeks time total. So perhaps expect a small delay cause it is Ramadan.



flekke101 said:


> hey Rooka,
> 
> I just posted below.. I am in a similar situation.. did you hear back yet?
> 
> I recently accepted a position with a financial institution located in DIFC, I was told that my application for an entry permit is "with Security" and this process can take 5-6 working days. My employer informed that my application was accepted on August 11th 2010 but it is still being processed.
> 
> Should I expect long delays due to the month of Ramadan? Is there anyone out there in similar situation? I read somewhere that General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs-Dubai hours are still pretty normal (9am-6 pm) as they are running 2 shifts.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if someone can shed some light on this situation as I am not familiar with how thing function over there.
> 
> thanks


----------



## flekke101

Rooka said:


> I ended up hearing back in about two weeks time total. So perhaps expect a small delay cause it is Ramadan.



Thanks, I hope things went. I guess I will have to sit tight for a few more days then.


----------



## flekke101

*Should I be concerned?*

Hello, 

I posted almost a week ago asking about how long it takes for the "security check" process to be completed. I talked to my employer and they still have not heard back from the authorities. 

Should I be concerned that process has taken this long considering the fact that my application was submitted on August 11th? when does Eid holidays begin/end?

Thanks,
Flekke101


----------



## yum

Yes, currently there are security checks being done by the government prior to the issuance of the employment visa. All applications for residency or visa issuance with DNRD is forwarded to another agency to do checks.

But the PRO of your employer should be able to finish the whole process in 2 weeks maximum or advice you of your status.

Regards.


----------



## yum

btw Ramadan should end by 9th or 10th September, which means Eid holidays to be within 9th until 12th or 13th.....please check local newspapers for specific dates.


----------



## flekke101

yum said:


> Yes, currently there are security checks being done by the government prior to the issuance of the employment visa. All applications for residency or visa issuance with DNRD is forwarded to another agency to do checks.
> 
> But the PRO of your employer should be able to finish the whole process in 2 weeks maximum or advice you of your status.
> 
> Regards.


Yum,

So you are saying I should be concerned? last week my employer told me that they have not heard back from authorities, does that mean the application is likely to be rejected if it is taking that long?

thanks,


----------



## yum

Rooka said:


> I guess I am referring to the security check/clearance that the government has to do before a company in the UAE can offer a contract. It's been about 9 days so far in this process. Just wanted to gauge and see what other people's experiences were/are?



So the company still haven't given you a formal offer of employment? There shouldn't be any security checks for offers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## flekke101

yum said:


> So the company still haven't given you a formal offer of employment? There shouldn't be any security checks for offers.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I was given a formal employment offer and the company has already submitted the visa application to the authorities. Last I heard from company is that visa application is with authorities and is undergoing a "security check", it has been three weeks. 

so I just wanted to know if the delay is mainly due Ramadan hours or because something else.

thanks,


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

Mine took 10 days...and that's during Ramadan


----------



## flekke101

Oyibopeppeh, 

Are you aware if your application went through a "security check"? I am still waiting I guess due Eid holidays I will not hear back until next week.

Thanks,


----------



## Oyibopeppeh

flekke101 said:


> Oyibopeppeh,
> 
> Are you aware if your application went through a "security check"? I am still waiting I guess due Eid holidays I will not hear back until next week.
> 
> Thanks,


All applications go though some sort of "security check" as far as I'm aware.

I see that you're from Palestine - The UAE Thought Police are paranoid about radicals and fundamentalists and I imagine that they are giving you a more thorough screening than usual. 

Remember that it wasn't so long ago that the Israeli secret service assassinated that guy in a Dubai hotel room?


----------

